# päin mäntyä



## Gavril

I can't find this phrase in any of my dictionaries -- can anyone help translate it?

Kiitos!


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> I can't find this phrase in any of my dictionaries -- can anyone help translate it?



all wrong
completely incorrect
total failure
to the dogs (?)


----------



## Gavril

hui said:


> all wrong
> completely incorrect
> total failure
> to the dogs (?)



Does it fit with this definition (from here)?

*go to the dogs*, _Informal._ to deteriorate; degenerate morally or physically: _This neighborhood is going to the dogs. _


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> Does it fit with this definition (from here)?
> 
> *go to the dogs*, _Informal._ to deteriorate; degenerate morally or physically: _This neighborhood is going to the dogs. _



No. Well... uh... let me think... no.

Arvaukseni, että "päin mäntyä" kääntyisi "to the dogs", menikin päin mäntyä.
_My guess that "päin mäntyä" __could be translated __"to the dogs" __turned out to be all wrong.
_


----------

